# R.I.P Buddy..... :'(



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

You will be forever missed........ 










R.I.P

x


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Aw, R.I.P little one xxx


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

R.I.P little one...


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Kryton (Mar 23, 2006)

R.I.eace:


----------



## Charmed_27 (Dec 8, 2007)

*R.i.p.*

R.I.P. little one sorry for your loss


----------



## SelinaRealm (Sep 16, 2006)

Awww... So sorry...

RIP cute little guy.....


----------



## helenaz0 (Jan 20, 2008)

RIP Buddy sleep tight


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*sad, so sad*

sorry matey..she looked a bundle of joy..
R.I.P Buddy..


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

Sleep well.


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

RIP Wee dude.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

So sorry....R.I.P.


----------



## kitty (Jan 2, 2008)

r.i.p little guy


----------



## reptile.kid (Aug 27, 2007)

R.I.P little man sleep tight


----------

